# CPC-A with experience in Home Health coding



## jticbs (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello,
My name is Johnathan Tran. As the title said, I am a CPC-A working in Home Health setting. I work as a Data Entry/Assistant Coder.  Under supervison, my job is to assist manager in assign ICD-9 and Hospital Procedures from Doctor's and Nurse's report to patient chart with high accuracy. I would like to extend my knowlege to CPT coding and looking for places where I can utilize my knowledge. Below here is my resume for consideration. Thanks for your time.

Johnathan Tran
P.O. BOX 1104 Garden Grove, CA 92842
310-872-7765
Jt.icbs@gmail.com

OBJECTIVE
Seeking for an Entry Level Medical Biller/Coder/Data Entry position in a healthcare facility where I can utilize knowledge in medical billing as well my strong organization and communication skills

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS
Medical Billing
•	knowledgeable in performing insurance verifications and obtaining authorizations 
•	familiar with the Medisoft Billing System and accustomed to the input of charges, payments, adjustments, and patient demographics into the computer system
•	able to prepare CMS 1500, Manual Outpatient Claim, Electronic Outpatient Claim forms
•	skilled at exercising good judgment and adhering closely to the policies and guidelines associated with claim review and processing 

Medical Coding
•	Certified Professional Coder (CPC)
•	Code diagnosis using ICD-9-CM
•	Code Medical procedures using CPT
•	Code Ancillary Services, Equipments and Supplies using HCPCS

Others
•	Bilingual in English and Vietnamese
•	Eager to grow, with the ability to easily adapt to rapidly changing work environments
•	Excellent customer service skills backed by years of experience
•	Attending  monthly AAPC local chapter meeting for further education

EDUCATION
Concorde Career College-Garden Grove, CA					2009
Insurance Coding and Billing Specialist (ICBS) Diploma	

Career Network Institute-Costa Mesa, CA						2004
Massage Therapy Diploma

WORK EXPERIENCE
AccentCare Home Health Services â€“ Newport Beach, CA			2010- present
Medical Coder/Data Entry Clerk
•	Accurately entered patient demographics, test, insurance information and diagnostic testing into the system
•	Proficiency in the use of  ICD-9, Hospital Coding Procedures for home health care
•	Abstract ICD-9, Hospital Coding Procedures from Op notes to medical charts
•	Familiar with Allscripts home health software
Westcliff Medical Laboratories Inc.â€”Santa Ana, CA				2009-2010
Medical Billing/Data Entry Clerk (Temporary position)
•	Accurately entered patient demographics, test, insurance information and diagnostic testing into the billing software 
•	Able to differentiate between various types of insurance (HMO, PPO, MEDICARE, MEDICAL, etc.)
•	Enhanced knowledge of  CPT and ICD-9 codes
•	Charged up to 200 order entries per day		

Practice Management Plus, Inc.							2009
Externship
•	10 key by touch
•	Performed electronic billing
•	Developed proficiency with Mercury software
•	Data entry/typing
•	Handled Medicare/Medical affairs 

Orga Spa---San Juan Capistrano, CA						2006-2009
Licensed Massage Therapist
•	Provided clients with quality therapeutic massage
•	Educated and advised customers on health and wellness practices
•	Established and maintained high numbers of ongoing client relationships

The Skin Spa---Orange, CA								2005-2006
Licensed massage therapist 
•	 Provided customers with quality therapeutic massage
•	gave customers tips on improving their physical well-being and general health
•	developed large numbers of ongoing client relationships


----------

